# Stanley #46



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

There's an auction ending soon on a Stanley 46. I've been eyeing a plow plane. This would be my first plane. Good choice. It appears to have a good set of blades with it.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Just went back and read, just has one blade but still might be worth it to me if I can get more blades.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Didn't get it. Guess if anybody reads this I'll turn it into a recommend a plow plane thread. So anybody recommend a plow plane?


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, the #46 is skewed; so, it's not easy to recommend something else like it that's readily available. And, it's a blessing perhaps that you didn't get it with only having the one blade. Buying blades for that plane can be quite pricey.

OTOH, I'm a happy #45 user. A GOOD one with blades will set you back about $200. However, I tried my friend's new LV small plow plane and it's awesome-but more expensive. And, it's idiot proof!!!! Unlike the #45 which can be tricky to set up. I'd strongly urge you to consider the LV on this one.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been eyeing the Veritas small plow plane for awhile--just have other things that are higher on the list. I get by with a Stanley 45. You might also look into Record 44s. Good luck!


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Seen the LV and it does look like what I need. Price scared me off for now though.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I had a #46 for a few years. Neat plane. The planes aren't worth
much… it's the sets of irons that are. When I had mine
there were no reproduction irons on the market - I think there
are now.

This guy claims to sell a set of new irons for $200

http://www.brasscityrecords.com/toolworks/Jim_Reed%20blades.htm


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

46's make nice dado planes. Can't do that with a straight bladed 45. The nice skew set helps a lot. bob


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a #46 and like it. It cost less than $50. From eBay I got a set of new blades for almost $100. There were no other bidders for the blades. I bought 3 each #46's. Two of them very rusty and with incomplete accessories. The third with a broken body and some accessories. All three for less than $50 combined but bought over a period of several months. A lot of cleaning and some mix and match ended in one complete set and nearly complete second set.

But with all that said, I would not buy one as my First Plane. There are other types. First you went dado then plow. Maybe a little research is in order. Otherwise a lot of money can easily be spent due to ignorance.

I am assuming that you are new to using hand planes, if not I apologize. But if you are new. I suggest you start with an inexpensive block plane. Learn how to use it and sharpen it before moving on to more specialized and more expensive planes.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

@Robert Brown: You are correct that I am a new hand plane user. I will take what you said into consideration. I'm doing research now which was part of the reason I asked. Started looking at plow planes because I wanted to cut a grove and didn't want to saw and pare it all out.


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

Texchappy, you came to the right place. There are many knowledgeable people here. A lot more so than I am. Enjoy the LJ site. I hope you find what you are looking for. Much of what I have learned about woodworking with hand tools came from here.


----------

